
My public key: https://keybase.io/swapagarwal - swapagarwal
[ my public key: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;keybase.io&#x2F;swapagarwal; my proof: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;keybase.io&#x2F;swapagarwal&#x2F;sigs&#x2F;--ZvbDhjdXGq0V90VdWJktroQ9K-GgVnWPgbxsso_0M ]
======
ColinWright
This information better belongs in your profile, not in a random post.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=swapagarwal](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=swapagarwal)

